# Dometic fridge not working on 240v



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi - just bought a T644GT from Bownhills 8O and have had a few (quite major) problems.
To cut a long story short('ish), we had a faulty leisure battery and ended up having to have both batteries replaced.
But the fridge wasn't working on mains from the off, and, when we told them about this, they said that once the battery(ies??) were replaced it would work ok.
Well it ain't!
It's fine on 12v & gas, but when on mains, the light comes on, but it does not cool.
It's a Dometic RM7401L.
We thought it's probably either a fuse or the heating element, but the green light comes on so it's probably the element???
Anyone know how we can see what it is? And how to access it??
don't really want to go back to Newark again, although will ring them tomorrow to let them know.
So p****d off with them, they really are the pits.

Thanks guys,
terri


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi wattapain, sounds to me like the element. i changed the element on mine through the fridge vents before but had to partially remove the fridge to connect the wiring on the top. if you remove the lagging from the heat stack you will see the 12v and the 240v elements poked into two little holders . if you have power to the element a this point then it is definately the problem. i would however take it back to brownhills and get them to fix the problem, i havent a clue what the batteries have to do with 240v operation!! all the best sean


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*



seanoo said:


> hi wattapain, sounds to me like the element. i changed the element on mine through the fridge vents before but had to partially remove the fridge to connect the wiring on the top. if you remove the lagging from the heat stack you will see the 12v and the 240v elements poked into two little holders . if you have power to the element a this point then it is definately the problem. i would however take it back to brownhills and get them to fix the problem, i havent a clue what the batteries have to do with 240v operation!! all the best sean


Sean i have a similar problem with my fridge but the problem is it works on mains sometimes and sometimes it does'nt. It works ok on gas and 12v 

Aido


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi aido, intermitant problems are the worst but there really isnt that much to go wrong on 240 side of the fridge. the elements just burn out generally , they either work or not. i'm no expert but it sounds to me like you have a loose connection somewhere on 240v wiring. all the best sean


----------

